# All The Shows Are Down South??



## quailpower (Jul 30, 2009)

Are there no reptile shows/expos for us Norther RFUKers


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Doncaster isn't exactly "down south" - and that's the next big show.


----------



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

I agree, Doncaster is definately not South lol you have to be prepared to travel to these things. I am going up for Doncaster show in September and its a long way from here!


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

quailpower said:


> Are there no reptile shows/expos for us Norther RFUKers


lol I always ask why are all the shows up North .... the nearest one for me was the Midsomer one :whistling2:


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

There is a much bigger show coming up however i cannot disclose any details yet so watch this space.


----------



## mispentyouth (Jul 4, 2007)

its not that far north as us geordies have to travel 2 and a half hours south


----------



## Straight-Up (Jul 18, 2009)

messengermatt said:


> There is a much bigger show coming up however i cannot disclose any details yet so watch this space.


:2thumb:


----------



## cdcfckb7 (Jun 18, 2009)

it is for me dundee scotland lol 5 and a half hours. would be good to get 1 further north: victory:


----------



## snakeboy101 (Jul 3, 2006)

I'm more shocked about none being inside London.


----------



## Horsfield (Oct 1, 2008)

I thought I heard there may be one at the O2 arena 

Any one heard This?


----------



## daikenkai (May 24, 2007)

cdcfckb7 said:


> it is for me dundee scotland lol 5 and a half hours. would be good to get 1 further north: victory:


Well im planning on getting on a choo choo for the next one. Scotland meets/shows are always a let down anyhoo.


----------



## Sarracenia (Mar 20, 2008)

snakeboy101 said:


> I'm more shocked about none being inside London.


Hmmm... It's probably too expensive, maybe? :hmm:


----------



## crow (May 27, 2007)

quailpower said:


> Are there no reptile shows/expos for us Norther RFUKers


 
The recent West Midlands Expo and the one at Rodbaston College in a few weeks are just about on your doorstep compared with the distance we travelled to get to them. (from further north than you!)

Doncaster soon.

Infact all the best shows are in the north!!


----------



## snakeboy101 (Jul 3, 2006)

Sarracenia said:


> Hmmm... It's probably too expensive, maybe? :hmm:


Most likely. Although being 19 years old with no car or friends that are into reptiles I never get to go to shows so I am surprisingly bitter.:lol2:


----------



## C.Bruno (Oct 8, 2008)

i'd love to go to a reptile show up here but doncaster is 120 miles from where i live:gasp:


----------



## fishboy (Aug 7, 2007)

Horsfield said:


> I thought I heard there may be one at the O2 arena
> 
> Any one heard This?



Pearl Jam and then a reptile show??? my life would be complete :lol2:


----------

